# Please help me with my thesis



## mirakress (13 January 2011)

Dear All,

I am a student at the Maastricht University in the Netherlands. I am currently writing my master thesis, investigating investors’ risk behavior in a crisis situation. Therefore, I would be very grateful if you could help me by filling out my questionnaire! It only takes about 3 - 5 minutes. Of course, the data will be treated confidentially!
For further questions, please don’t hesitate to contact me or my supervisor, Nikos Kalogeras.

Please klick on the following link:

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/R8MY8JB

Thank you very much for your help!

Kind regards,

Mira Kress

Maastricht University
E-mail: m.kress@student.maastrichtuniversity.nl

Supervisor: 

Nikos Kalogeras
Post-Doctoral Researcher/Senior Lecturer

Marketing-Finance Research Lab
Dept. of Finance 
Dept. of  Marketing and Supply Chain Management
School of Business and Economics – Maastricht University
Tongersestraat 53, Room F3.18, 
6211 LM Maastricht, The Netherlands

Phone: +31-43-388-3934      
           +31-43-388-2783
E-mail: nikos.kalogeras@maastrichtuniversity.nl 
Internet: http://www.fdewb.unimaas.nl/mw/?page=member&id=131


----------



## burglar (13 January 2011)

I spent 3-5 minutes.
I did not know where it was heading. 
Nor how much longer it would take. 
And why was every other question about my goverment. 
I assume you knew which country I was from, though it was never asked.

Anyways, sorry, I backed out.


----------



## peter2 (13 January 2011)

Just another email collecting ruse. Last time this appeared the mods deleted it quickly.


----------



## derty (13 January 2011)

It took about 5 mins - there is a progress bar at the top. At no time was an email address requested. It is not country specific. 

It seems fine.


----------



## mirakress (13 January 2011)

burglar said:


> I spent 3-5 minutes.
> I did not know where it was heading.
> Nor how much longer it would take.
> And why was every other question about my goverment.
> ...




There is a question about what nationality you are at the end.. and there is a bar at the top which shows your progress. But normally it should not take you longer than 5minutes. sorry if it was longer!! But thanks for trying... I need as many answers as possible... and I am not collecting any email addresses! 
cheers
mira


----------



## Bill M (13 January 2011)

I filled it out, easy no probs, happy to help out.


----------



## Joe Blow (13 January 2011)

peter2 said:


> Just another email collecting ruse. Last time this appeared the mods deleted it quickly.




This one seems to be genuine. The email address used to register checks out and at no time was I asked for an email address.


----------



## Julia (13 January 2011)

Seems quite genuine to me.  Only took about 2 minutes.  Repetitive nature of questions, slightly differently phrased, indicates good checking of answers.

Would be interested to get feedback re overall results.

Good luck with your thesis.  Happy to help.


----------



## mirakress (13 January 2011)

Thank you all so much for your help! And of course I will try to upload my thesis for those who are interested when it is finished, which should be in february! 

Thanks!!!
Mira


----------



## burglar (14 January 2011)

Joe Blow said:


> This one seems to be genuine. The email address used to register checks out and at no time was I asked for an email address.




Reassuring Joe!

I'll try again!!


----------



## Mofra (14 January 2011)

No e-mail address asked for, so happy to help.


----------



## burglar (16 January 2011)

Swimmer: I took one thousandth of a second off my personal best!
Chinese Professor: And how will you spend this time?

Whatever made me think of this??


----------



## pixel (16 January 2011)

Joe Blow said:


> This one seems to be genuine. The email address used to register checks out and at no time was I asked for an email address.



 Thanks for checking, Joe;
after reading your reassurance, I also clicked the button and must say I'm happy that I did. Nothing untoward I could detect; there was even the option to keep mum about your annual income. Personally, I wouldn't even have bothered asking that question; the odds that specific answers will be reliable are IMO extremely slim.
Good luck, Mira


----------



## burglar (17 January 2011)

mirakress said:


> ... I need as many answers as possible... cheers
> mira




Do you have enough answers for a reasonable sample size?


----------



## pixel (18 January 2011)

burglar said:


> Do you have enough answers for a reasonable sample size?



 Maybe it helps her if we bump her request up to our facebook page.
I just clicked and shared it with my friends.


----------



## mirakress (18 January 2011)

burglar said:


> Do you have enough answers for a reasonable sample size?




thank you for your help!!  I need about 200 answers and I have about 110 so far... so I need a few more!! If you know investors who are not in this forum I would be sooo grateful if you forward them!! Thank you so much! 

Cheers mira


----------



## mirakress (18 January 2011)

pixel said:


> Maybe it helps her if we bump her request up to our facebook page.
> I just clicked and shared it with my friends.




Thank you!!! That definitely helps... unfortunately I don't know any australian investors.. I need about 90 more answers... 

but thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## mirakress (19 January 2011)

Dear all,

I still need some more answers!! So please help me with my thesis by answering my short questionnaire, which is just about some general questions and only takes about 3-5 minutes. I am not asking for any email addresses!

Thanks for your help!!

Please klick on the following link: 
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/R8MY8JB


----------



## burglar (19 January 2011)

mirakress said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I still need some more answers!! So please help me with my thesis by answering my short questionnaire, which is just about some general questions and only takes about 3-5 minutes. I am not asking for any email addresses!
> 
> ...




Do you have 3-5 minutes?


----------



## pixel (20 January 2011)

burglar said:


> Do you have 3-5 minutes?



 It really doesn't take much longer.


----------



## mirakress (9 February 2011)

*Help needed!*

Hi everyone,

I am a student at the Maastricht University in the Netherlands and I am currently writing my master thesis, investigating investors’ risk behavior in a crisis situation. Therefore, I would be very very grateful if you could please help me by filling out my anonymous questionnaire! It only takes about 3 - 5 minutes. 

For further questions, please don’t hesitate to contact my supervisor, Nikos Kalogeras or me.

Please klick on the following link:
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/R8MY8JB

Thank you sooo much for your help!

Cheers,

Mira Kress
E-mail: m.kress@student.maastrichtuniversity.nl

Supervisor: 

Dr. Nikos Kalogeras
Dept. of Finance
School of Business and Economics – Maastricht University
Tongersestraat 53, 6211 LM Maastricht, The Netherlands
Phone: +31 - 43 - 338 – 3934
E-Mail: nikos.kalogeras@maastrichtuniversity.nl


----------



## mirakress (10 February 2011)

Hey guys,

I still need a few more answers!! So please if you have 3-5 minutes please help me by filling out my short questionnaire. I m not asking for any personal details or emailadresses!! Please.. 

Please klick on the following link:
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/R8MY8JB

Thank you!!! 
Cheers,
Mira


----------

